# Cheapest place for sintered glass media.



## Garuf (19 Jun 2008)

Anyone want to help me out? I need about 50l of the stuff, not going to be cheap.


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (20 Jun 2008)

Garuf said:
			
		

> Anyone want to help me out? I need about 50l of the stuff, not going to be cheap.



blimey! just how big is that tank??!


----------



## zig (20 Jun 2008)

Must be a lake


----------



## Garuf (22 Jun 2008)

15 gallons, 2x fx5's to fill so really it's just a guesstimate.


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (23 Jun 2008)

Garuf said:
			
		

> 15 gallons, 2x fx5's to fill so really it's just a guesstimate.



unmodified, the media capacity of an FX5 is only 5.9 litres.. are you sure you got your maths right?


----------



## Garuf (23 Jun 2008)

Really?! Then yes, I have my maths wrong, very wrong.


----------



## JamieH (25 Jun 2008)

does it HAVE to be sintered glass?


I've always used  alfagrog.... can get a sackful for a pond filter for peanuts... it's porous and ceramic... and it does the job!


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (25 Jun 2008)

with the amount of turnover your filters going to have on such a small tank Garuf, filling it right up with media is probably a waste of money.  

As Ed said on a different thread.. a tank is only going to produce so much NH4, so only a culture of a certain size is going to form anyway.. with a tank so small, on a filter so large, whats the point in filling it right up with expensive media if the culture might only use say 25% of the surface area available anyway?

Id fill it up with polishing pads and other things that are cheap as chips, mainly to slow the thing down!! use 1 tray for biomedia.. you have no need to use any more than that.


----------

